# BMW Engineer



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

An engineer, of the BMW Corporation died and went to heaven. At the gates, 
St. Peter told him, "Since you've been such a good man and your 
motor vehicles have changed the world, your reward is, and you can hang out 
with anyone you want in Heaven". The Engineer thought about it for a 
minute and then said, "I want to hang out with God."

St. Peter took him to the Throne Room, and introduced him to God. He then asked God, "Hey, aren't you the inventor of woman?" God said, "Ah, yes." 
"Well," 
said the engineer, "professional to professional, you have some major 
design flaws in your invention.

1. There's too much inconsistency in the front-end protrusion. 
2. It chatters constantly at high speeds. 
3. Most of the rear ends are too soft and wobble too much. 
4. The intake is placed way to close to the exhaust. And finally? 
5. The maintenance costs are outrageous."

"Mmm, you may have some good points there," replied God,? Hold on." God 
went to 
his Celestial super computer, typed in a few words and waited for the 
results. 
The computer printed out a slip of paper and God read it. "Well, it may 
be 
true that my invention is flawed," God said to the engineer, "but according 
to these numbers, more men are riding my invention than yours."


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

[smiley=wings.gif] excellent one!

SBJ


----------

